# Tranquilizing horses to trail ride



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

My friend wants to go out on trail with me at the end of the week and she wants to give her horse some ace before we go. Both of our horse are pretty young but she has never ridden hers on trails before. I have taken mine on trails pretty successfully but he is not trustworthy enough to be trail boss. Even though her horse is younger and greener he seems to be more calm. I would rather follow her, but I am worried about the sedative. Is it ok to ride horses on a dose of ace. I am not familiar with its effects and I am worried that it might make the horse stumble or be unbalanced. Is this a good idea? Is this a normal practice? She has way nore experience than me so I trust her judgement....sort of.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't do it!


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

That seems kind of cruel to me ? If you have to sedate your horse to ride em then maybe the horse and rider need more work ! Just doesn't seem safe to me , for the horse or rider !


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'd completely feel secure riding out on uneven footing with a doped horse...not!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ace is a pain killer mostly soo one dose really wont do much but no i wouldnt unless you need it for the reason it is made.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no experience with Ace either, but my general opinion is that if you need to drug your horse to be able to ride it, then you and the horse need to go back to square one in training.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> I have no experience with Ace either, but my general opinion is that if you need to drug your horse to be able to ride it, then you and the horse need to go back to square one in training.


Couldn't agree more! 
To answer your questions - NO it is not a good idea and NO it is not standard practice......for good reason.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

She is pretty new at the barn and says she has alot of experience training horse and giving lessons. she is very perticular about her ottb but I feel like something is not quite right. She always critiques my riding and her instructions dont feel right either. I am afraid that putting 2 inexperienced horse on trail together could spell disaster. I am also working very hard on solo riding with my horse and if her horse or mine freaks out it could be a long road back for both of us. I know she badly wants to trail ride cause I did to. So I have been by myself. Sometimes great sometimes not so great.I guess the bottom line is that I would like to have a trail partner at times, but most of the time I want to be on my own so that if anything goes wrong I have nobody to blame but myself. I don't want the responsibility of babysitter cause my horse is not ready for it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ace is NOT a painkiller. It is a tranquilizer. You read this and decide for yourself. 
Using Acepromazine in Horses

Personally, I would not, nor would I be likely to have a friend who would take chances with their horses' and their own safety like this unnecessarily. Very immature. JMHO.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I am new at this myself , but I have enough common sense to realize when something is not a very smart idea. I mean how can you be an experinced trainer but have to dope up your horse to ride ? Doesn't sound like she really knows what she is doing


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

hberrie said:


> She is pretty new at the barn and says she has alot of experience training horse and giving lessons. she is very perticular about her ottb but I feel like something is not quite right. She always critiques my riding and her instructions dont feel right either. I am afraid that putting 2 inexperienced horse on trail together could spell disaster. I am also working very hard on solo riding with my horse and if her horse or mine freaks out it could be a long road back for both of us. I know she badly wants to trail ride cause I did to. So I have been by myself. Sometimes great sometimes not so great.I guess the bottom line is that I would like to have a trail partner at times, but most of the time I want to be on my own so that if anything goes wrong I have nobody to blame but myself. I don't want the responsibility of babysitter cause my horse is not ready for it.


You are young, or at least that is the impression I get. You will learn as time goes on to trust your instincts. This time, they are right. This is a disaster waiting to happen.:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Id be finding a new friend if someone suggested I drug my horse.

If you can't trail ride your horse, you need to train your horse to trail ride. It's that simple. And you are absolutely correct in never taking 2 green horses out together. They feed off eachother. A good, broke, broke, broke horse helps to keep them calm.

And imagine that, training a horse might actually take some effort. If your friend can't do that, she shouldn't be around horses.

How dispicable of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

What i mean is it is used more for pain then to dope a young perfectly healthy horse. One dose will not dope a horse so much that it cannot function well enough to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> What i mean is it is used more for pain then to dope a young perfectly healthy horse. One dose will not dope a horse so much that it cannot function well enough to ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**head, desk**


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I never said it was safe however i do know someone that has to give her gelding a dose before a trail ride due to his ring bone and he does just fine just enough to keep him from being in pain, NOT to keep him calm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I never said it was safe however i do know someone that has to give her gelding a dose before a trail ride due to his ring bone and he does just fine just enough to keep him from being in pain, NOT to keep him calm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about if you read the article (I can google more if you would like). It is in NO WAY a pain killer. Sorry, you know someone who uses it wrong. It may have kept the horse from blowing up from the pain, but it did not stop the pain. Period. Maybe you are thinking of Bute? Banamine? I don't know, but it is not Ace.:evil:


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

wow... that is unbelievable. I would not go with her. Find another trail buddy!
holy crap...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Acepromazine has no pain relieving properties. It is a sedative. If your friend is using it for a ring bone injury then it is only forcing him to be sleepy...NOT doing a thing for the pain. I wouldn't want to ever ride out on a trail with a horse who had to be aced first.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

wow, i would not suggest drugging a young horse to trail ride. i know people who ace their horses to ride and it is very stupid and dangerous. the only time i did it myself was to hand walk my horse who was on stall rest and very very energetic/crazy and had to be walked for an hour a day! 
your friend needs to train her horse not sedate it! since both of your horses are green they would most likely both benefit from a steady trail companion and not another green horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sedating horses to trail ride is not done, no benefit and downright dangerous. Please encourage your friend not to do this and if she insists, don't ride with her, you are putting yourself in harm's way. Please.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't ride with her if she can't take her horse without seds. It can lead to a dangerous situation. One that may kill her horse. She might have "experience", but she's not smart. Personally, I wouldn't even call her a friend.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, never, not no way, not no how. Riding an aced horse, especially out on trails, is a very huge no-no. It is horribly dangerous for horses and humans alike. 

An aced horse is very similar to a drunk person, their reflexes are muted, their reaction time is shot, they are clumsy and stumbly and odds are, they _will_ fall. For a human, it's unlikely that they will seriously injure themselves or others if they trip and fall. It's a whole 'nother story with a 1000+ pound horse...that falling on you will break bones in a heartbeat.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, the general answer is that riding an aced horse on trails is dangerous and not a good option. So, for you two to get out there, you might want to try a natural calming agent (there are some herbal ones) or, nature's best calming agent; lots and lots of hard exercize BEFORE hitting the trails.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I think everyone is ocerreating to the whole usage of ace imo.
Really, I dont mean to offend anyone but riidng an aced horse is fine. You just need the exerpeince to be able to handle the situation if something does arise.

I find many racing stables use ace quite often. Helps when you have a brat of a horse to ride and is dangerous enough (sometimes you just need the edge taken off the horse), or sometimes you use it when you have a horse that goes off in the gates and nees re-education so you ace it to help get it back in gates.

However, you never ace a horse when it is meant to do fast work - thats when its get plan dangerous.

Aceing for a trail ride, is different I do think. I once rode a doped up racehorse on a beach - had to cross a road where the speed limit is 100km and go through rocky ground until we got the trail to the sand dunes. Nothing went wrong, but I believe this hors had been doped on previous occasions.

Imo, I wouldnt go on the trail ride if the horse is aced. Give the horse plently of work before you hit the trail, done it with my horse for his first trail ride and he was quiet as a lamb.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i was curious when id come across a thread like this. whenever i express my frustrations with getting one of my horses accustomed to the traffic alongside the trailhead here, a lot of people who live near me have admitted that they use this to ride their horses on trails. its completely bizarre to me, i never knew anyone did that. i can understand why it may need to be used in some situations but to go on a trail ride? if you dont want to handle your horse on the trail then you dont need to go on a trail....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No, bad idea.

Not only will they not have time to react, they won't progress in their training either. 

Only good riding and good consistency will lead to progress.. not cutting corners or masking issues with drugs.

Nope.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

She claims to be a good trainer, and then dopes up a horse in order to ride it? On a simple trail ride?

*sigh* someone is living in fantasy horse world again 

Really though, I feel like that's just masking the issues she has with that horse. It's not giving him the opportunity to learn and grow. Definitely NOT a good idea in my opinion


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

It would be a big no from me too! Ace is a tranquilizer,not a pain med and it can affect individual animals differently. I've only used it on a cat once, she was an Oriental shorthair, asked my vet at the time for something to relax her while grooming her for her first show. It had the opposite effect on her, she went bonkers. It can also cause a sudden drop in blood pressure, leading to a dead dog or cat if you don't know what to do for this side effect. My next vet said she never gives ace for things like car travel for a pet anymore, benadryl will make em sleepy but wont kill them. 
I don't have any experience giving it to horses and I dont
Think drugs are a safe substitute for experience. Trust your instincts with your horse.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Not only is ACE a tranquilizer (I carry some with me when transporting horses for just that reason) but if you physically stress the horse whilst it is on ACE there is a very large chance of the horse having a heart attack.

boldstart, I very much doubt that the horses you rode were on ACE as it is a banned substance in the racing industry and the withdrawl is a minimum of 10 days before a race.

There was an incident in the UK where ponies at a showjumping competition were given ACP by a competitors mother (i.e she did it to cripple the opposition), 1 pony died of a heart attack and 2 children were badly injured when horses fell on them.

I have given horses OXYSHOT before a major competiton to take the edge off them, however this is a natural calmer not a sedative.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

There seems to be an increase of those fairy trainers who ride magical horses who behave perfectly. When no one is around. 

The unicorns that are magically well trained as long as they have gadget upon gadget upon gadget upon ace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Let me say first Ace if given in wrong dose (and also depending on horse) may have OPPOSITE effect: make horse even more hyper instead of calming it. Yes, I've seen it happened in past and it's not fun. Moreover when I discussed it with 2 vets (to give Ace before trimming or shots just to calm the horse down a bit), both advised not to do it. 

And even if Ace will give a desire effect and (partially) sedate the horse, the last thing I'd want to do is sitting on animal that doesn't know and feel where its hoofs step. It's dangerous for both - horse and a rider.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know of someone who ACEs her_ foxhunter_. :shock:

To me, that's just insane. Why would you want to go foxhunting, which requires skill, athleticism, and the ability to make split second decisions, on a doped up horse? 

If you can't ride your horse without doping it to the gills, then it's obviously the wrong horse for you. 

a well trained horse, regardless of energy, should be a controllable one _without_ the use of sedatives.

You're not a very good horse owner or rider if you need to dope a horse stupid in order to ride it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I know more than one person who will Ace their horse before riding in a show. My old trainer wanted to Ace my Arab before I took him on the trails. Her logic was that he could function and would be alert enough to learn not to be afraid by doing it and not being afrai due to the Ace.

Personally, to me it's a bandaid for a training issue. I did not Ace my horse for trail riding and after our second time out with a group I started taking him out alone. Mind you he had never trail ridden before me. He did great.

I would not recommend Aceing the horse. I definitely recommend NOT going out in the trails together until both horses have some more rides with a group. Find someone who has an experienced and preferably pokey horse and go for a back with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with previous posters, it's a bad idea. The other thing not mentioned, when they are aced they don't learn/remember the lesson intended. It's a band-aid and it will just be the same deal the next time around. 

I'd refuse to ride with someone who needed to tranq their horse to ride, anywhere, anytime, period.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> If you can't ride your horse without doping it to the gills, then it's obviously the wrong horse for you.
> 
> a well trained horse, regardless of energy, should be a controllable one _without_ the use of sedatives.
> 
> You're not a very good horse owner or rider if you need to dope a horse stupid in order to ride it.


This! 

I have never even _heard_ of a person doping a horse for a trail ride. Trail riding is optional, right? And yes, I've ridden my share of hyper, barely under control horses. I usually tell myself I am having fun, while praying I stay on the horse! But I would never even dream of doping them. 

If I did seriously consider that, I would think it was time to throw in the towel with that horse and admit defeat. At the point of considering doping as normal for trail riding (even a first trail ride), the horse is *clearly* over the rider's skill level, imo. I mean, I have a coming 2 yr old, and if I can't ride him safely without drugs he is not going to be my next trail horse. I actually think this says more about the rider than the horse. It sounds to me like the rider has some fear issues.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

To clear up a few things I am not young i am 33 and this lady is probably around 50. She has only had her horse a few months and I just think she may be a little impatient to get out on the trails. I can understand that because I am the same way, but I would not drug my horse to get him out there. He may spook at times but I would rather deal with that than a drugged up horse. We have to ride along a road to get to the woods which is the worst part of a journey because a horse spooking in front of a car is worse than anything that could happen on the trails. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For the fifteenth time Ace is a tranq. Not a pain killer...in the case someone missed that..lol.

Aceing used to be a common practice in sale barns also I have witnessed it in barrel racing and team roping for horses that were unruly in the alley or box. Like MHF said, it is merely a band aid.

I believe KV said that wrong dose can have opposite effect. I found that to be true. As well as giving an already excited horse Ace, it justs worsens the situation. I have seen people who knew their horses and how many ccs to give. It can be given as a oral drench rather than in the vein for a slower kick in time. It effects every horse differently like any other drug.

If this gal has to drug her horse for a trail ride I would hate to see what she has to do in a stressful situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

hberrie said:


> To clear up a few things I am not young i am 33 and this lady is probably around 50. She has only had her horse a few months and I just think she may be a little impatient to get out on the trails.


I'll be 54 at the end of July. Age is *no* excuse to drug a horse. 

Yes, we get more timid because we get breakier as we get older, but that's no reason to drug a horse. If she's afraid to ride without drugging, then maybe it's time to hang up the bridle.

There are other things she can do to get her horse ready for trails, and none of them include doping. If the horse is spooky, have her invest in some ear Pomms. I use them on my spooktastic Arab gelding, and they've done wonders.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

So is ace something comparable to what a horse would get to have his teeth floated, or would it be more comparable to something such as vita-calm/quietex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

ACE (known as ACP in the UK) would be similar to something a Vet would administer to enable them to stitch up a wound or to tube a horse.

In the UK it is prescription only and the only reason I have some for my lorry is that my vet knows me well enough (20years at the same practice) that they trust me not to give it without a vet on the other end of the phone and they know I am travelling significant distances at silly times of the morning regularly and if something goes wrong it is very likely that I will have to deal with it myself. The oral version over here is called sedalin, is less restricted than the tablets but still only available from the vet and is administered to horses when you do thier teeth or for horses that are bad with clipping. I also used it once on a horse who had been box rested for 6 months to stop him climbing the walls of the stable.

It is NOT a calmer it is a SEDATIVE.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not try trail riding without any Ace. Let the horses decide to should be in front. If riders would pay more attention to this most trail rides would be better. Allow the horse to find his place.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If anything her age makes this discussion more ludicrous, not less.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

I am a big adherent of chemical restraint where it is necessary. When we went to get our two young horses that had been born and lived untouched on the side of a mountain that taking them from their field and puting them into a trailer was a recipe for disaster. If the timeframe had been longer I WOULD NOT consider it. We had a limited time to go retrieve these fillies so we consulted a vet who gave us two preloaded syringes. we administered the drug and loaded the horses and got them home. this was not their first step in trailer training, it was an extreme measure to meet an immediate need. After thinking about it the only riding situation that I could come up with where ACE could be justified (not a good idea, but justified) is a parade. Lots of stimuli, kids, water balloons, fireworks, sirens, and etc. Maybe something to dull the fear response might be a workable solution. For the most part a horse that has been drugged isn't learning anything, it isn't going to be better on the trail next time because it learned from the last time... if it remembers the last time at all? I won't say never, but I will say, not in this situation...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've ridden in parades and never had to drug a horse. If I have to drug my horse to RIDE it, regardless of the activity, then I just won't ride.

Was my horse snorty, blowy, and lookee? Yep. Was he out of control? Nope. If I thought he was going to have a dangerous melt-down over doing a parade, we never would have gone.

It's all about_ knowing_ your horse, folks. If you don't trust the animal enough to ride it without doping it, then stay off the critter.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

hberrie said:


> To clear up a few things I am not young i am 33 and this lady is probably around 50. She has only had her horse a few months and I just think she may be a little impatient to get out on the trails. I can understand that because I am the same way, but I would not drug my horse to get him out there. He may spook at times but I would rather deal with that than a drugged up horse. We have to ride along a road to get to the woods which is the worst part of a journey because a horse spooking in front of a car is worse than anything that could happen on the trails. Thanks for your responses.


If she is such a good trainer, she knows the smart thing is to take an experienced partner - either horse or equine as a stabilizer for the green horse.

A very experienced friend and I each rode a green horse on trail Sunday. It was a workout for us riders. Both mares are confident in the ring but neither one was ready to be a full time leader. We recognize that and will put more time on each mare with a strong trail horse to bolster the young mare's confidence.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would never ride an ACEd horse. You couldn't pay me enough. If she's determined to use a calming agent, could you suggest a supplement of B1 or something with Magnesium? Much safer than a tranq.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mls said:


> If she is such a good trainer, she knows the smart thing is to take an experienced partner - either horse or equine as a stabilizer for the green horse.
> 
> A very experienced friend and I each rode a green horse on trail Sunday. It was a workout for us riders. Both mares are confident in the ring but neither one was ready to be a full time leader. We recognize that and will put more time on each mare with a strong trail horse to bolster the young mare's confidence.


I couldn't agree more. That is one thing that I pretty much insist on the first 2-3 times I take a young or inexperienced horse out. I try to take another rider on an older, experienced horse with me. Not only does it act as a calming agent for the young horse, but having someone experienced there with you in case something happens (which is entirely possible on a green horse) is invaluable.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I would not do it. 
There are natural calmers you can buy that goes in their feed daily. That is meant for these things.

I haven't read all the other comments and this may have already been mentioned.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Call me old school, but I TRAIN my horse for trail rides. I am talking about teaching it to trust that I will take care of all the scarey trail monsters it WILL find and react to. You have to be prepared for a fuss, it will eventually happen.

What the hell ever happened to beginner trail rides at all these boarding places?? When I grew up, if you boarded then you had at least a loop around the grounds to start teaching a green horse on. Maybe even try pasture rides for the greenies?? If something happens during it your horse is still contained! 

If you are around horses you are going to eventually get kicked, bit, stepped on, thrown off, fall off, knocked down, scraped, cut, bruised, broken, and/or seriously maimed. It's a risk we as horse people acknowledge and accept when we take a 1,000 pound fight or flight animal into our hearts and lifestyles. If your "friend" can't accept that possibility then I'd be asking WHY RIDE??


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I've taken 4yr old just broken horses into parades before. The grandparades at county shows get very very hair raising even for the most experianced of riders.
I have never, ever felt the need to give anything ACE. I'm not above iving a tube of oxyshot (herbal calmer) but never ever a sedative.
I train my horses properly for the situations they will be put into.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

faye said:


> I train my horses properly for the situations they will be put into.


While I agree on proper training - not everything can possibly come up. We were parking cars at a rodeo when the helicopter had to come in. No way to train for that one! But my horse listened to me and though he was upset and fussed - he didn't bolt, buck, kick, rear, etc.

In this situation though - a trail ride? When I competed in distance riding, you never knew where the trail might go. You worked with your horse PRIOR to the ride to allow the horse to learn to trust your judgement.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I put my horses in fields next to busy roads to get them used to everything they may face on the roads.
I send my horses to my mums for 6 weeks when I first buy them as she lives between 2 RAF bases, in the RAF low flying zone and directly on the path between the local diving centre and the nearest decompression chamber, so my horses don't flicker at helicopters or jets. 
I wave balloons in thier faces, put bunting in thier stables, make them wear tarpaulins, put whirly things everywhere. monster diggers, clapping, coffee machines (there is one at HOYS that spooks a lot of horses)
They see pigs, they see cattle, they see geese, tractors, quad bikes wheely, bin monsters, kids jumping out from behind things (amazing what kids will do for sweets)
I've had fireworks let off in the next door field
heck I've even had a local pigeon breeder, let off his birds infront of my horses to prepare them for birds attempting to fly up thier noses.
They very quickly learn that life is easier if they dont react and i'm not going to let anything eat them.

my horses are spook proofed. i've even been riding in a show ring when a hot air balloon came down in the ring (they were aiming for the main ring display which was probably 300m to my left), I was the only competitor that manaed to stay mounted.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Faye, there is no such thing as "spook proof". There is no way possible anyone can subject a horse to every possible scenario. It is simply not possible. However, there definitely is a way to teach your horse to trust you, and you trust it, so that if and when a boogie man appears you will know how your horse will react, which, in a properly trained horse, would be to stand still, with minimum reaction. This is what they do with mounted police horses. Since I have a friend who gives clinics on the subject and helps to train them both in the US and Canada, I have seen her working with horses more than once. Even hers will react at times. They are, after all, animals. But, they are taught how to react, and they trust her implicitly.

Some are naturally more reactive than others. 

OP-perhaps you both should ride together, get your horses a bit tired, then take them out for a short ride. Gradually increase it. I would also suggest that it may be helpful to work on "bombproofing" your horses. You can make it fun by setting up obstacles and working on it together. Just remember to approach and retreat, do not push the horses too fast, and each one will react differently ON EACH SIDE.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

OK, I am going to state this knowing the incoming fire that will be headed my way... ANYTHING you give a horse that calms them down IS a sedative.. Marijuana is "natural" "herbal" and all that other good garbage but it is still a sedative. Many of the herbal and holistic treatments are either unregulated drugs, pseudoscience, or outright quackery. If you are willing to hang a jug of whatever the latest "herbal" treatment for anxiety is, please you have no soapbox to stand upon from which to deride those who use pharmaceuticals. Two sides of the same coin...


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I think she is afraid of her new horse. I have suggested we go out with an experienced calm horse . She also tells other boarders with children not to let their kids run around because it might scare the horse. I have kids and I like children playing around the barn (as long as they dont get in the way or behind the horses where they could get hurt). I try to let my horse experience everything so he is used to it. She keeps her horse in a bubble. One day I was riding my horse and the BO was afraid to start his quad. I said "start it up" cause I figure gettting used to those things at the barn is the first step.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It definitely sounds like she is afraid. Unfortunately trying to keep them in a bubble like that will lead to a partnership that isn't very enjoyable. I hope she will take your suggestion and go out with a steady lead horse. 

I agree with you completely on the kids, equipment, noise around the barn. I'm all for exposing them to as much as you can.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hberrie said:


> I think she is afraid of her new horse. I have suggested we go out with an experienced calm horse . She also tells other boarders with children not to let their kids run around because it might scare the horse. I have kids and I like children playing around the barn (as long as they dont get in the way or behind the horses where they could get hurt). I try to let my horse experience everything so he is used to it. She keeps her horse in a bubble. One day I was riding my horse and the BO was afraid to start his quad. I said "start it up" cause I figure gettting used to those things at the barn is the first step.


Good Point! Someone bring one of those flat bed truck attachments with a mountain of hay, some sort of heavy machinery that was bigger than the both of us, and quads and I rode Sky just fine without any spooks. And he is the type that gets nervous when faced with things that make noise. 

She is scared.. she needs some good riding lessons!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate painkillers for myself, the out of body experience is kind of scary to me, not that I think that Ace is a painkiller but it alters something in their brain. If I wouldn't dose myself, I wouldn't dose my horse. 

I totally understand your friends fear though, riding on the road is scary. Maybe you could offer to hand walk your horse while she does the same, on your way to the trails. Then you and your friend could get a good judgement on just how spooky her horse is. 

My sister wanted me to take her out trailriding, I didn't have the nerves to do it, I also have to use roads to get somewhere.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

faye said:


> Not only is ACE a tranquilizer (I carry some with me when transporting horses for just that reason) but if you physically stress the horse whilst it is on ACE there is a very large chance of the horse having a heart attack.
> 
> boldstart, I very much doubt that the horses you rode were on ACE as it is a banned substance in the racing industry and the withdrawl is a minimum of 10 days before a race.
> 
> ...


Yes, they were on ace. Hey, I even given the pills or seen the trainer inject the horse before I have ridden the horse. The horses I have ridden that have been aced have been WEEKS away from racing or even trialling, so dont twist my words. 

You werent there, so please dont doubt what I say.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Um, not to jump on the bandwagon...

But if she wants to dope her horse I kind of wonder WHAT SHE'S ON?
Dope + Dope = DOPE!

I suggest letting the horse toss back a few beers. I've ridden mine after a few bud's and they behaved beautifully! :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

In my experience it is impossible to predict exactly how a horse will respond to Ace. some horses get dopey and stay that way, while others get scared and freak out. My vet and I tried giving my first horse Ace to load him in a trailer... What a disaster! He would be dopey almost to the point of falling down, and then suddenly come thrashing and flailing to life, scared to death. he wound up underneath the trailer

Fortunately, no one was hurt... Luck of the stupid, I guess. I went back to basics, took it slow, and a month later he was walking in and out of the trailer with no drugs, and no hysterics. A young, drugged horse on a trail ride with another skittish horse sounds like a disaster in the making


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I doubt she's on drugs herself, Fly.

Being her age, I understand her mentality. She's afraid of getting hurt, because us older folks get hurt worse and take longer to heal than you young'uns. :wink:

However, while I may _understand_ her fear, I can't condone the use of such a powerful sedative on her horse. If she's truly too afraid to ride the animal without doping it, then she needs to either stop riding altogether, or find an animal she can trust.

As for the poster comparing a small dose of magnesium or valerian root to ACE, that's ludicrous. It's like saying one beer is comparable in strength to an injection of heroin. Sorry, but that dog won't hunt. :?


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Hehehe Nice try Speed... I didn't say it was the same STRENGTH, I said it was the same idea.. it is like someone who takes St. Johns Wort deriding someone on Prozac... sorry that rock don't skip... same thing, using a substance to affect a condition..


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

longshot, the big difference is the side effects. Oxyshot does not affect the horses mental state completely it just takes the very edge off them, similar to people having a shot of alcohol just before doing something like public speaking.

Now if you take a shot of alcohol, you are still fully aware of what is going on, you will still remember what you are doing, you will still have your coordination etc (note ONE shot of alcohol not getting blind drunk).

ACE would be equivalent of putting someone on high dose rohypnol, they become sedated, loose coordination, have amnesia afterwards, can get very very sick.

Riding a horse on ACE would be the same as someone on Rohypnol running a marathon, the pressure on thier heart could give them a heart attack.

Boldstart - if what you are saying is true then the trainer needs reporting and to lose thier licence as that is illegal under rules, perticularly under the welfare rules.
It falls into a simialr abuse category as rapping a horse.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

faye - its a common thing in australia. most do it.
why then can I go up to a vet after its race and ask at ace down the horse, or even go to the vet clinic and get a bottle of pills in the trainers.

not sure how it works on the UK, but its different in Australia regarding using ace.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

hberrie said:


> To clear up a few things I am not young i am 33 and this lady is probably around 50. She has only had her horse a few months and I just think she may be a little impatient to get out on the trails. I can understand that because I am the same way, but I would not drug my horse to get him out there. He may spook at times but I would rather deal with that than a drugged up horse. We have to ride along a road to get to the woods which is the worst part of a journey because a horse spooking in front of a car is worse than anything that could happen on the trails. Thanks for your responses.


I was kind of hoping to hear that she was significantly younger - at least then it would be easy to blame age and inexperience on her total lack of sense.

Although the ground does get "harder" the older you get, if someone has so little faith in their own riding, or in the suitability or safety of their horse out on trail, they need to work those issues out in an arena. 

Maybe give the horse a good arena workout before hitting the trail, lunge it, roundpen work, whatever. Not to the point of exhaustion, but just to take the edge off and get the horse in a "working" frame of mind.

If she insists that the horse needs something to calm it down, there are herbal feed supplements that can help calm the nerves without sedating the horse. Start feeding it a day or so before the ride (or as instructed on the product label).

But drugging the horse with something like ace is just stupidity, and irresponsible horsemanship. It is unsafe and unfair to the horse - like giving someone Valium and then telling them to go take a hike through rough country.

A person her age, who claims to be an experienced rider/trainer, ought to know better.:-(


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

OK, Faye, Speed, I'll try one last time. Again I never said THE SAME STRENGTH, However since that appears where we are stuck, you could give a small enough dose of Ace to have a limited effect, comparable to whatever hokum smokum elixer the "naturopaths" choose to use. If you introduce a foreign substance to affect a horses "mood" you ARE doping them. You therefore have no platform from which to cast stones at people that use PROVEN pharmaceuticals. Now do I endorse the use stated by the OP? ABSOLUTELY NOT! Are there cases where it is justified? Absolutely! But unlike many I would give the same answer if the question were, "should I give my horse Oxyshot or any other "herbal", "natural", or "Voodoo" wonder drug before going on a trail ride?"... So taking a shot of alcohol or a tiny dose of valium the EFFECT is the same.. and the PURPOSE is the same. two sides of the same coin.. and that boat does float! lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

hberrie said:


> She has way nore experience than me so I trust her judgement....sort of.


Experience does not always equal skill. I would stop trusting her judgement entirely.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't give my horses anything, regardless of strength. I prefer to work them through their megrims and tantrums.

I'd rather see someone give their horse a placebo if it makes_ them_ feel better, because I'm fully convinced _none_ of the herbals do anything. If the owner's more relaxed, the horse will be, too. Cause and effect.

However, I _do_ have a problem when someone is shooting up their horse like a junkie, because the idea is to deliberately make the horse stupid and slow, NOT just 'take the edge off'.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't give my horses anything, regardless of strength. I prefer to work them through their megrims and tantrums.
> 
> I'd rather see someone give their horse a placebo if it makes_ them_ feel better, because I'm fully convinced _none_ of the herbals do anything. If the owner's more relaxed, the horse will be, too. Cause and effect.
> 
> However, I _do_ have a problem when someone is shooting up their horse like a junkie, because the idea is to deliberately make the horse stupid and slow, NOT just 'take the edge off'.


Well now I gotta go find a new argument cuz I completely agree with that.. don't know whether I'm happy or ticked about that...lol


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Maybe the Issue is that you should not be riding a green horse if you dont want to put the time in. Meaning you need to maybe work up to the ride...You cant go from 0-10 overnight its not fair to the horse or really you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

longshot said:


> Well now I gotta go find a new argument cuz I completely agree with that.. don't know whether I'm happy or ticked about that...lol


Checkmate! :twisted:

You are a worthy opponent, Grasshopper!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread really made me laugh because yesterday was my 4Y0's first time trailering off-property to a ride and it was also the longest ride we've ever been on. 

She was an angel. Looky, yes, vigilant, yes, scared, probably. But she listened to me and never tried to bolt, buck, etc. She did exactly what I asked because we practiced and practiced and practiced at HOME. I had prepared her.

It sounds like the lady in the OP hasn't put in a sufficient amount of work into her horse to PREPARE it for the trails, and is being impatient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I doubt she's on drugs herself, Fly.
> 
> Being her age, I understand her mentality. She's afraid of getting hurt, because us older folks get hurt worse and take longer to heal than you young'uns. :wink:


I hear that. I wanna know why all of the sudden the ground got hard when I turned 40! Can't be me, must be the ground's fault :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DimSum said:


> I hear that. I wanna know why all of the sudden the ground got hard when I turned 40! Can't be me, must be the ground's fault :lol:


Yeah, I don't bounce anymore; I splat and break things! :-x


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, I don't bounce anymore; I splat and break things! :-x


Heh, I just sort of lay there whimpering and wait for someone to come and put me back up :thumbsup:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My horse just stands there, looking at me like, 'WTH are you doing down there, stupid?' :rofl:


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> My horse just stands there, looking at me like, 'WTH are you doing down there, stupid?' :rofl:


:lol: "I'm getting a suntan, what's it look like?"


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, I don't bounce anymore; I splat and break things! :-x


No kidding fell on my pitchfork.. broke it clean.. had that fork forever and one mishap later it's off to the feed store...By way of the emergency room, Chiropracter, physical therapy.....
LOL


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Riding on trails is a lot different then riding in a arena. It's really hard to be prepared for everything out on a trail. She is just scared and needs encouragement. If I put my gelding in a roundpen it does not take the edge off, it puts the edge in him. 

She should hand walk him, hire someone to put some miles on him out on the trail. I had a friend that I paid 10 a hour to take my gelding out on trails a couple of times a week, its even great if you have a pasture next to a road it does wonders for desensitizing them to cars and crazy people driving cars ;-)


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

longshot said:


> No kidding fell on my pitchfork.. broke it clean.. had that fork forever and one mishap later it's off to the feed store...By way of the emergency room, Chiropracter, physical therapy.....
> LOL


(winces in sympathy) yeeouch :-(


----------



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

I know a vet that recommended a horse be aced before the first ride after a long time being stall bound for safety of the horse and rider. BUT this is a different situation, and I personally wouldn't ace one to go on trails. If she doesn't feel that she would have adequate control without ace... she doesn't need to go. Wait till a more experienced person/horse can go with you. 

Plus. if the horse has never had ace (I'm talking injection in the muscle) It could backfire and totally amp the horse up like you gave him a dose of adrenalin.

However, I would definitely recommend a calming supplement like quiet x, calm and cool, or smart pak ultra calm. I use it for my little filly at shows to tone down her ADD and it works wonders. 

ok. to sum it up....
It's her choice to ace her horse or not, but regardless, If you are not confident in the other person and yourself... don't do it


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

longshot said:


> No kidding fell on my pitchfork.. broke it clean.. had that fork forever and one mishap later it's off to the feed store...By way of the emergency room, Chiropracter, physical therapy.....
> LOL


Ouch, that sounds awful.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Well despite all of your cautions I went out with her anyway. I let her and anothergirl walk down the road cause I wasn't ready yet. By the time I met up with them we rode a little while in the show arena and then me and the devil did a nice calm walk through some trails. Ironically, I was the one who fell because my non-drugged horse tripped and fell to his knees going downhill and I rolled over his head. Other than that the ride was great go figure. I am sure we were both lucky.


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok ...I'm an animal lover... I feel very sorry for the horse getting Aced by its owner before a ride. I also feel sorry for alot of animals because they can't pick their owners! I sure don't want to get started here but.....what is wrong with some people these days??? :evil:

Question...how many of these snarks are you allowed before getting booted off the forum? 


***********************
Life is short - enjoy the trail!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mnhorselover said:


> Ok ...I'm an animal lover... I feel very sorry for the horse getting Aced by its owner before a ride. I also feel sorry for alot of animals because they can't pick their owners! I sure don't want to get started here but.....what is wrong with some people these days??? :evil:
> 
> Question...how many of these snarks are you allowed before getting booted off the forum?
> 
> ...


 
If you see snarks that break forum rules, by all means use the report button to report it to the moderators. There is not set limit on the amount of snark a member gets to dish out before they are booted off. Hopefully, they would not use snark at all. But that doesn't mean you should go out and see how much you CAN dish out before that happens.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> I was kind of hoping to hear that she was significantly younger - at least then it would be easy to blame age and inexperience on her total lack of sense.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Tinyliny - you're so nice! Actually, I was talking about MY snark! I'm new to the forum and this ace thing kinda ticked me. Sometimes my sarcasm gets the best of me and I have to remember I'm a Christian! I don't curse or anything but sometimes ya just wanna shake some people! I certainly didn't want to get booted before making the Horse Chat in case I was too snarky!! ! Ha Ha! 


***********************
Life is short - Enjoy the trail!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, 8 pages of negative responses and the OP STILL goes ahead and does it? Sometimes I wonder why people bother to write questions at all if they won't listen to the responses they get. All these people took time out of their lives to help you out. I am glad nothing terrible happened. You might not be so lucky next time. I would not associate myself with someone who drugs their horse. It is a sign of poor horsemanship and lack of humanity IMO.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Livestoride, sometimes people have to experience stuff on their own... especially regarding their horses. We all may not like it, but it's the nature of horse ownership. 
I have a vet whom had recommended things for me, that i would NEVER do. But i can tell you in the years i've been here on the forum, most folks will tell you that you _must _listen to the vet. 

Anyway... all of that aside... I used to ride a Quarter Horse, Perch cross that was a total love. However, every year we would ride with our team in the parade. I was really quite young and absolutely couldn't imagine missing out on riding with my team in that **** parade. So my trainer would Ace my horse. I only rode in that parade 2 years in a row and nothing bad ever became of us. He never tripped, never crashed, never slipped, nothing. Just plodded along and did his job. Would he have done that not drugged.... maybe. But I chose to have him drugged, and he was fine for it.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

My horse wasn't drugged and I went out on my own after her and another horse left together so that I could make sure her horse was ok before I joined her. All we did was walk a little on a dirt road that was closed to traffic and then back to the barn. Stop being so judgemental . I really think some people take things waaay too seriously. I do appreciate everyone taking the time to post their opinions. Thank you. I don't agree with giving a horse a sedative to ride but it is not inhumane either. How many humans take tranquilizers or antdepressants or anti anxiety or whatever and then go to work, drive cars etc. I am not saying I agree with it I just can't stand being attacked because I didn't "listen" to all of you who think you have all of the answers. I am an adult and I feel like I handled the situation well. Those of you who say I shouldn't even associate with this person are making a snap judgement based on one scenario which I find to be entirely immature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You definintely have the right to "take what you want, and leave the rest" in terms of advice here. So, just leave the rest. Everyone who comes here usually gets way more advice that they know what to do with. Just leave the rest.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks tinyliny.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Jolly Badger said:
> 
> 
> > I was kind of hoping to hear that she was significantly younger - at least then it would be easy to blame age and inexperience on her total lack of sense.
> ...


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

hberrie said:


> How many humans take tranquilizers or antdepressants or anti anxiety or whatever and then go to work, drive cars etc.


Humans may take medications after being informed of the risks, even after reading the warning labels about operating a motor vehicle or heavy machinery. We can read the warnings, we can decide for ourselves. 

That's why so many products have warning labels these days - because people do stupid things that defy common sense. The labels are there so the people who survive their own stupidity can't say they "didn't know" the coffee would be hot, or the sleeping aid may cause drowsiness, or the moving lawn mower blade would be a bad place to stick your hand.:wink: 

A horse being given Ace, then taken out on trail, has no real "say" in the matter. He has no way of understanding what it is that's being injected into his body, how it might affect him, or even why it is being done. 

You cannot explain to the horse "okay, nice horsie, I'm going to give you a shot of sedative so you may feel a bit woozy and tired, then we're going to go for a ride. Just watch your step, okay?":?

I still think it's irresponsible horsemanship to give them Ace and then expect them to work. Just because the horse and rider didn't get hurt *this time* doesn't mean they weren't just lucky.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

it wasn't an injection it was giver orally. Is it possible that it was a very low dose just to take the edge off?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

hberrie, I understand what you're saying about the precautions you took when you went riding with this woman but when you're talking about whether it was given orally or by injection, or whether or not it was just a low dose to take the edge off, I think you're grasping at straws. 

Just from what you have told us here on this forum about this person, I would not be accepting her as any kind of horseperson I'd want to listen to or emulate. Anything she told me would float in one ear and go straight out the other. 

When I take my horse out on the trail, I want all his edges intact. And if they are too sharp to handle the trail, then he wouldn't be on it. For me, that's just the bottom line.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

hberrie said:


> Those of you who say I shouldn't even associate with this person are making a snap judgement based on one scenario which I find to be entirely immature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, _this_ rant is entirely adult and mature. How old did you say you are, again? :?

If you want to continue to associate with this woman, that's your business. I wouldn't, simply because there's guilt by association. Whether or not you want to believe that, it's the _truth_.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Let me say first Ace if given in wrong dose (and also depending on horse) may have OPPOSITE effect: make horse even more hyper instead of calming it. Yes, I've seen it happened in past and it's not fun. Moreover when I discussed it with 2 vets (to give Ace before trimming or shots just to calm the horse down a bit), both advised not to do it.
> 
> And even if Ace will give a desire effect and (partially) sedate the horse, the last thing I'd want to do is sitting on animal that doesn't know and feel where its hoofs step. It's dangerous for both - horse and a rider.


i too have seen this. ace is easily overridden by adrenaline - and when that happens you have a very dangerous combination of a slightly sedated yet fully panicked horse. the results can (and i have seen) be disastrous for all involved.

ace is a sedative - and a more mild one. most commonly used for trailering, and things like clipping where the horse is a little (not a lot) anxious. it is often not powerful enough to be used for more major situations such as a horse needing stitches, treating serious injury, or any situation where the horse is highly anxious or scared, as it is so easily overcome via adrenaline.

as for drugging a horse to ride, this is a *somewhat* common practice in *certain* show barn *type* atmospheres, to "take the edge off" or to keep a horse from overexerting themselves when coming off layup for example. it is not a practice i agree with in any situation related to riding (i've seen it make sense where a horse is getting turned out for the first time post-injury and you don't want to risk the horse exploding in play and re-injuring themselves until they get accustomed to regular turnout again). 

please note words in bold - i am making no generalizations, but speaking from personal experience.

i also know someone who gives her horse 1/2 - 1cc of ace an hour or so before hunter paces "to take the edge off" and i don't have the heart to tell her it's just a placebo bc a dose that low, given IM, won't have much of an effect nor will it last long given that way at such a low dose.... but it keeps HER calm thinking it makes her horse calmer...placebo effect. (she doesn't jump)


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow i just saw the title and started laughing thinking someone was trying to get people worked up. Then i read the thread and realized this wasnt a joke and someone should NEVER touch a horse again. Ace on a young horse to trail ride you have to be kidding me.
A good trainer should be able to know when a horse is ready to trail ride if they are not keep working on basics. Im trail riding my 2 year old and dont use anything, just the right training.
I just took 2- 4 year old horses to a different state, more hills and steeper hills then they have ever seen, different animals, and way different everything and never touched them with any drug.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

hberrie said:


> To clear up a few things I am not young i am 33 and this lady is probably around 50. She has only had her horse a few months and I just think she may be a little impatient to get out on the trails. I can understand that because I am the same way, but I would not drug my horse to get him out there. He may spook at times but I would rather deal with that than a drugged up horse. We have to ride along a road to get to the woods which is the worst part of a journey because a horse spooking in front of a car is worse than anything that could happen on the trails. Thanks for your responses.


It may be a good idea to lead your horse along the road part.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes I suppose I am grasping at straws because I haven't known this woman very long, but she is the only adult at my barn that goes out on trails and although I prefer mostly to go out alone It is nice to have a riding partner once in a while. I will admit that there are several things about her that seem kinda off. I guess one of my points is that I don't really believe in being guilty by association as no crime has been committed. I do things my way and she does things her way whether we agree on it or not I don't feel is my business. It would be different if she was beating her horse or working him to death, but really she babies him, in my opinion more than she should, but that is my opinion. I don't think she is irresponsible maybe just misinformed. I don't know her credibility and I personally wouldn't take advice or critique from her because she wants to tell me how to do things and I haven't known her enough to trust her. But I may go on walks with her from time to time. All I have learned from this is that I now know how powerful of a drug this is and if anyone ever suggests I use it on my horse I will be informed enough to say no. Thank you all for your input and the sacrifice of your precious time to help out an ignorant soul like myself.


----------



## Twilly (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. If you have to put any drug in your horse that is not a necessary health drug you shouldn't be on that horse period. 

If she's really an experienced rider then she will know how to handle her horse if something happens. If she's really worried about him spooking tell her to walk him through some obstacles. Take him between trees or barrels close together, over fallen trees or trot poles, and walk him through leaves if she can. If there's anywhere to puddle water at your barn walk through that too.

I also wouldn't recommend either of you going trail riding alone on inexperienced horses. Even on experienced horses I know professional or experienced riders who have had bad things happen to them and both would have been in a bad condition had a friend or family member not seen their horse.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned the only way to make a horse experienced (or a person) is to give them the experience. You can only expose a horse at the barn to what you may THINK they might encounter, but there is a whole world out there full of things like motorcycles, creeks, bicyclists that come up unexpectedly, balloons, trash on the road etc. . I read the sticky about it and when I was first afraid to take my horse on trails someone -I can't remember who said that if i didn't just make my horse go on past whatever obstacle then I am teaching him bad habits. I liked his advice and I have taken it on. probably the best advice I have gotten on here even though he was a bit harsh. He challenged me and I took it on lol.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You are right, Hberrie. You cannot ever totally "bombproof" a horse. THere will always be some situation you cannot prepare them for. The best you can do is teach them to trust you and how to react when they are scared (ie stand stock still). The horse learns NOTHING under the influence of ACE, so your "friend" has accomplished nothing. SHe is still at square one, if not less. A little at a time, overwhelming them, and let them learn.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

A green horse will spook. Heck a seasoned horse will spook. It is ok, he/she is learning. I would no way in hell drug my horse so I could cope. Trail training is a process, any training is a process. You can not skip steps. I personally would not take a green horse out with a green horse.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

hberrie said:


> My friend wants to go out on trail with me at the end of the week and she wants to give her horse some ace before we go.....


Baaaad idea. 

If she think the horse needs doping to go on the trail, they what she and the horse both really need is training and time in the saddle. I would never want to ride a doped horse anywhere, least of all on the trail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There are a lot of people that ride drugged horses.
There are a lot of drugged people that ride horses.
I think that both are potentially dangerous.
Giving 1/2 cc of Ace to a horse is not going to do anything at all unless it is a very small horse. 

Acepromazine Maleate Injection (IVX) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I trail ride just about every time I ride and know a LOT of experienced trail riders and have NEVER heard of this being done. This sounds like a TERRIBLE idea...take it slow on the trails if your horse is new to it, gradual just like anything else, but you should NOT have to drug up for it. That is rediculous


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

hberrie said:


> She is pretty new at the barn and says she has alot of experience training horse and giving lessons. she is very perticular about her ottb but I feel like something is not quite right. She always critiques my riding and her instructions dont feel right either. I am afraid that putting 2 inexperienced horse on trail together could spell disaster. I am also working very hard on solo riding with my horse and if her horse or mine freaks out it could be a long road back for both of us. I know she badly wants to trail ride cause I did to. So I have been by myself. Sometimes great sometimes not so great.I guess the bottom line is that I would like to have a trail partner at times, but most of the time I want to be on my own so that if anything goes wrong I have nobody to blame but myself. I don't want the responsibility of babysitter cause my horse is not ready for it.


 
This is no different than many other areas of social peer pressure. Today it is riding horses in an environment that may cause you harm. Tomorrow it could be drugs or drinking. Shoplifting. Jumping off a bridge into shallow water. There are lots of ways a friend or acquaintance can put you in harm's way. At some point you have to identify your comfort level and pay good attention to your little voice. 

The bottom line, you are on this forum asking if it is a good idea and sharing your concerns. Think about that. You know the answer. Believe in yourself and your intuition.

Pass on the ride. Work with your horse on object familiarity and help your horse gain confidence in a controlled environment. Then hit the wide open areas. 

I believe that green confident horses can do trail rides. But a green spooky horse should pass. Or, ride with more experienced people whose horses can help "ground" your horse.

Two greenies in unfamiliar territory... I wouldn't do it myself.

I scuba dive. At the base beginner level, you are taught to work with a buddy and trust your buddy. The idea is that if you are close enough to help your dive buddy, your buddy can in turn help you. The "limits" are pretty definitive. No deeper than 60 feet. But, if your buddy is not as good as you, you stand a greater risk of being harmed.

When you enter the advanced and technical diving courses, the rule changes. They shift from buddy diving to solo diving. Not that you are alone, but your mentality is that you are. The courses stress that you are capable of being able to save yourself. As an advanced diver, you must be able to do nearly everything to rescue yourself as if you were alone. 

Why? Because the risks are greater. The water is deeper. You are doing more advanced dives with a more likelihood of injury. And if you can't save yourself, you don't belong there.

It's really does translate into riding. Ride with others but be able to ride alone also. Because if your partner's horse freaks out, you want to know that you can stay on and control/calm your horse.

My pearls of wisdom for the day.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I also say this is a bad idea. My horse isn't exactly green but he's learning about trail riding and about trails and i won't take him out with a horse who i know will act like a fool, i certainly wouldn't take him out with a drugged horse, who knows what could happen. 

I agree that you should pass on riding with her until you feel safer with her and her horse and your horse.


----------



## Lindalou (Jun 25, 2012)

hberrie said:


> She is pretty new at the barn and says she has alot of experience training horse and giving lessons. she is very perticular about her ottb but I feel like something is not quite right. She always critiques my riding and her instructions dont feel right either. I am afraid that putting 2 inexperienced horse on trail together could spell disaster. I am also working very hard on solo riding with my horse and if her horse or mine freaks out it could be a long road back for both of us. I know she badly wants to trail ride cause I did to. So I have been by myself. Sometimes great sometimes not so great.I guess the bottom line is that I would like to have a trail partner at times, but most of the time I want to be on my own so that if anything goes wrong I have nobody to blame but myself. I don't want the responsibility of babysitter cause my horse is not ready for it.


 I think you should go with your instincts on this. If it doesn't feel right, you shouldn't do it!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Last week we were riding on a trail that had somewhat poor footing. My husband's horse tripped and almost fell. She was able to catch herself and prevent a fall.
If she had been drugged, she would have totally wiped out. She could have been hurt or killed and my husband could have been hurt or killed. I am so glad that she was fulling in charge of her senses, especially her sense of balance and her instinct for self preservation.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

thats crazy i would have them go back to square one plus if she has never taken him out why not see how he does? and if she has a young horse then i would hope that she would be a good rider. good luck! subbing


----------

